
Show HN: Golang Cafe is now open source - hidiegomariani
It’s been not long that I’ve launched Golang Cafe https:&#x2F;&#x2F;golang.cafe&#x2F;. The first Go job board with no recruiters and clear salary ranges. I’ve came to realise quite a few people enjoyed the product. This time as requested by many already I&#x27;ve decided to open source Golang Cafe<p>- The code is licensed under the BSD 3-Clause license which means you can re-use the code for weather you like, even commercial purposes, as long as you don&#x27;t use &quot;Golang Cafe&quot; as brand name.https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;golang-cafe&#x2F;golang.cafe.<p>- Any revenue which is pretty much used to pay off hosting and maintenance costs is also open  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;golang-cafe&#x2F;revenue<p>- Traffic stats are also open https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;golang-cafe&#x2F;traffic<p>The project started as a prototype and the code is light years from being perfect but it&#x27;s a starting point. Happy if anyone has feature requests or ideas you can share on the issue tracker
======
stockkid
Cool, I didn't know it existed, but I'll check it out from time to time!

What was the main reason for requests to open source the project? I'm curious
because personally I don't really mind if a job board is open or closed
source.

Thanks for your work, by the way.

